# Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 90x45x60cm



## Keltar (Nov 26, 2009)

*Selling Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 90x45x60cm in Colchester.*

*36” x 18” x 24” / 90 x 45 x 60 cm (WxDxH)*

It's been used for about a week. Collection only.


PM me.


----------



## Keltar (Nov 26, 2009)

Bump.

Has no scratches, I'll even throw in the lamp.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Price??


----------



## Keltar (Nov 26, 2009)

Whatever someones willing to offer, think I paid about £180 down at seapets.


----------



## Keltar (Nov 26, 2009)

Bump - still for sale and collecting dust.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'll have more chance of selling in the classifieds section


----------

